# Escanaba river



## Gtwxyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Planning to try the escanaba river this year. Where are the best access points?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Its been years but we always put in at either the Tourst Park or Nordeen Park in Gwinn and floated to Boney Falls.


----------



## bhattamer (Aug 3, 2009)

inland44 said:


> Its been years but we always put in at either the Tourst Park or Nordeen Park in Gwinn and floated to Boney Falls.


That's a good all day float. 

A good half day float is Gwinn to the end of Iron Pin rd. There is a small boat ramp at Nordeen Park and another at the end of Iron Pin, if you need it.


----------



## Gtwxyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gtwxyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there anywhere I can walk up the escanaba and fish it?


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

bhattamer said:


> That's a good all day float.
> 
> A good half day float is Gwinn to the end of Iron Pin rd. There is a small boat ramp at Nordeen Park and another at the end of Iron Pin, if you need it.


 
It is a long ALL day float. We would usually camp at Sawmill creek. That gave us time to do some pike fishing at Boney Falls the next day.


----------



## egrabi1 (Aug 28, 2012)

can you camp just about anywhere along the way or is there designated campsites?


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

inland44 said:


> Its been years but we always put in at either the Tourst Park or Nordeen Park in Gwinn and floated to Boney Falls.


Wow, that is ironman there.
Gwinn to ironpin is all day for me with some posting up.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

There is camping at Farquar Metsa Tourist park in Gwinn

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Gtwxyz said:


> Is there anywhere I can walk up the escanaba and fish it?


One spot that comes to mind is locally known as "Deshambo's Landing" and it's just south of the West Branch's confluence with the main river. You can get to it via local logging roads off Co Rd 557



egrabi1 said:


> can you camp just about anywhere along the way or is there designated campsites?


Much of the land is Escanaba River State Forest but there is private also. No state forest campgrounds to my knowledge on the river but you can camp in state forest with a permit.

My advice to both of you is to procure a good Marquette Co map which will be invaluable....Delta Co also if you continue downriver.

Good Luck!


----------

